# In fondo al campo ci stavano i terzini



## GabrielH

Ciao a tutti,

in un libro c'è il seguente pezzo, che mi ha fatto venire in mente un dubbio.

"A quei tempi non esisteva quel sistema tattico di gioco chiamato 'a zona', esisteva il catenaccio. In fondo al campo prima del portiere ci stavano i terzini che di solito erano quelli che giocavano peggio, come me."​
Se fossi stato io a scriverlo, avrei messo il verbo "esserci", perché so che lo si usa per dire che esiste qualcosa in uno spazio.
Allora vorrei sapere perché lo scrittore ha usato il verbo "stare". Non credo sia un uso regionale poiché questo libro, "Mamma, voglio fare l'artista!", è una sorta di manuale, pertanto è meglio usare un linguaggio standard.
Ho pensato anche che si fosse usato il verbo "stare" a causa della locuzione avverbiale "in fondo al campo" giacché ho trovato nel vocabolario Lo Zingarelli una voce a riguardo (che magari non ha niente a che fare):

"Trovarsi in una data posizione nello spazio, con riferimento alla posizione di altre persone o cose: _stare accanto, a fianco, davanti, dietro, di lato, addosso, sotto, sopra_."​Ho riletto anche un articolo dell'Accademia della Crusca il quale mi aveva consigliato Olaszinhok in un'altra discussione, in cui si dice così: "_essere esprime la collocazione con riferimento al momento dell’enunciazione, mentre stare denota la collocazione abituale." _Quindi, penso che questa possa essere anche un'altra spiegazione.

Accademia della Crusca

Mi potreste chiarire la questione?
Grazie!


----------



## Kwistax

Direi che _stare_ vuol dire "si trovare da qualche parte", è un verbo pui "materialistico" di _essere_, che invece è pui vago e spirituale.


----------



## bearded

Intanto il testo contiene secondo me un errore grammaticale (peraltro molto comune): non ci vuole 'ci', perché c'è già il complemento di luogo ''in fondo al campo.
''_In fondo al campo stavano i terzini'' _sarebbe grammaticalmente corretto.
In locuzioni molto comuni c'è questo erroneo e superfluo 'ci', con vari significati: ad esempio ''io a queste cose non ci penso proprio''...

Quanto al verbo 'stare', secondo me qui significa ''erano collocati/posizionati''.  Cioè: nel sistema tattico di una volta, la posizione dei terzini era quella.  Il verbo essere/esserci non avrebbe la stessa sfumatura di significato.

Kwistax: >vuol dire si trovare<
si trovare, trovarsi


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> non ci vuole 'ci', perché c'è già il complemento di luogo ''in fondo al campo.


 Per me qui il "ci" è idiomatico e non è scorretto. Del resto usiamo "esserci" allo stesso modo. Diremmo "sul tavolo ci sono i piatti", non "sono i piatti".


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> qui il "ci" è idiomatico


D'accordo (ho scritto 'molto comune' in questo senso), è idiomatico, anche se ''a rigore'' non è corretto. Nelle frasi che funzionano anche senza 'ci', come quella in questione, penso sia meglio toglierlo.


----------



## GabrielH

bearded said:


> Quanto al verbo 'stare', secondo me qui significa ''erano collocati/posizionati''. Cioè: nel sistema tattico di una volta, la posizione dei terzini era quella. Il verbo essere/esserci non avrebbe la stessa sfumatura di significato.


@bearded, secondo te, anche quella definizione per "stare" del vocabolario che ho messo all'inizio può significare "è collocato/posizionato accanto, davanti, ecc"?



Pietruzzo said:


> Del resto usiamo "esserci" allo stesso modo. Diremmo "sul tavolo ci sono i piatti", non "sono i piatti".


@Pietruzzo, scusa, ma non l'ho capito bene. Vuoi dire che anche "esserci" in quella frase andrebbe bene?

E sulla questione di quel "ci" del tutto idiomatico, anche se a rigore grammaticale non è corretto, di cui avete parlato sono già consapevole perché nel forum Solo Italiano se ne è gia discusso tante volte grazie ai vostri interventi.


----------



## bearded

Per me ''collocazione abituale'', come dice la Crusca, è la definizione giusta. La questione è un po' complicata da fattori regionali.  Ad es. Pietruzzo dice ''usiamo esserci allo stesso modo'', ma credo che questo sia un punto di vista ''meridionale''.
Di solito nella lingua standard ''sul tavolo ci sono i piatti'' significa che sono lì in questo momento, mentre ''sulla tavola (ci) stanno i piatti'' indica la loro posizione abituale (altro esempio: Sud ''che (cosa) ci sta adesso  in TV?''   Nord e resto d'Italia ''cosa c'è adesso in TV?''. Insomma, ''starci'' è momentaneo solo nel Sud (forse anche in senso erotico?)
La frase in OP significa che un tempo quella era la posizione abituale dei terzini.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Perché al Nord non si dice "ci sta" in senso erotico? Per esempio, quella ci sta? 

Comunque certi usi di "stare" sono comuni anche nel Centro Italia: Roma, Umbria e Marche.
Non diremmo mai: _oggi sto stanco_, alla spagnola per intenderci, o come direbbe un napoletano, ma _dove state ora_? _Dove sta il libro?_ Sono frasi comuni.


----------



## bearded

Certo che si dice, ma la questione era se ci sta solo momentaneamente.  Basta, siamo fuori tema.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao, solo un appunto OT  :


dragonseven said:


> La [...] frase "[_In fondo al campo ci stavano i terzini_]" comporta due dislocazioni, una a sinistra (il complemento [indiretto]) e una a destra (il soggetto), dando alla struttura la variante OVS (comune, ma non propria dell'italiano: per questo c'è il pronome di ripresa obbligatorio che funziona anche come marcatore per il caso).





bearded said:


> Intanto il testo contiene secondo me un errore grammaticale (peraltro molto comune): non ci vuole 'ci', perché c'è già il complemento di luogo ''in fondo al campo.
> ''_In fondo al campo stavano i terzini'' _sarebbe grammaticalmente corretto.
> In locuzioni molto comuni c'è questo erroneo e superfluo 'ci', con vari significati: ad esempio ''io a queste cose non ci penso proprio''...


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Ciao, solo un appunto OT


Ciao, dragon
Lì c'è scritto ''dragonseven said''.  Però in questo thread non vedo il tuo intervento.  Scusa, ma non so o non ricordo dove l'hai scritto.
Sei proprio sicuro che il pronome di ripresa sia 'obbligatorio'?


----------



## dragonseven

bearded said:


> Ciao, dragon
> Lì c'è scritto ''dragonseven said''. Però in questo thread non vedo il tuo intervento. Scusa, ma non so o non ricordo dove l'hai scritto.


A fianco al nome v'è una freccia... 


> Sei proprio sicuro che il pronome di ripresa sia 'obbligatorio'?


Beh, io non ho certezze, però penso che se anche non fosse "obbligatorio", non sia un errore.
Personalmente, preferisco che il pronome di ripresa ci sia, com'anche se vi fosse il verbo _esserci_.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> A fianco al nome v'è una freccia


Grazie dell'indicazione, però il caso di quella discussione era diverso: riguardava frasi del tipo ''il biscottino lo mangio domani'', o simili.
Senza il ''lo'' la frase sarebbe scorretta.  Invece ''in fondo al campo stavano i terzini'' sta benissimo in piedi (forse perché 'lo' richiamava l'oggetto, mentre 'ci' richiama il complemento di stato in luogo...? A questo non so rispondere.


----------



## dragonseven

Perché, per me, la domanda alla quale risponde è questa:

«In fondo al campo, {chi ci sta/ci sta chi}?» e non «In fondo al campo, {chi sta/sta chi}?».

"[N]ei registri più formali – soprattutto scritti – la dislocazione a sinistra non è accompagnata da ripresa pronominale, che compare invece con altissima frequenza nei registri meno formali dell’italiano parlato", p. 2. in dislocazioni in "Enciclopedia dell'Italiano".


----------



## GabrielH

dragonseven said:


> In fondo al campo, {chi ci sta/ci sta chi}?» e non «In fondo al campo, {chi sta/sta chi}?


Ciao, Dragon
dalle domande che fai come esempi, intuisco che tu, insieme a Bearded, siate dell'idea di usare "stare" in quella frase.

@bearded, ammetto che da quando ho cominciato a studiare l'italiano non mi sono mai accorto che il verbo "esserci" avesse questa sfumatura di significato riguardo al momento in cui una frase viene detta. Sì, ho letto quel bell'articolo della Crusca però non avevo notato che quello di cui si parla fosse valido non solo per il verbo "esserci" ma anche per il verbo "essere" senza il "ci". La Grammatica di Dardano e Trifone è piuttosto breve per quanto riguarda "stare", e quello che ci è scritto, e che pongo qua sotto, lo sapevo già.

"Bisogna riconoscere che la differenziazione fra una regione e l'altra riguarda anche parole del lessico fondamentale come _essere/stare, avere/tenere, sapere/conoscere, ora/adesso; _per esempio, nell'italiano regionale del Meridione prevalgono i tipi: _Mario sta contento; Luigi tiene fame _(rispetto a: _Mario è contento; Luigi ha fame)."_​
Quindi, da ora in poi, tutte le volte che dovrò dire che qualcosa si trova nella propria posizione abituale userò "stare/starci", a meno che io abbia già percepito un uso molto più comune per dirlo ma con il verbo "essere/esserci".

Ebbene, da quanto è stato discusso, dirò, ad esempio che i quaderni *stanno* in armadio, dove di solito li metto quando non sono a studiare, anche se proprio in questo momento non si trovano lì, ma nel mio zaino perché tra poco andrò in biblioteca.


----------



## Olaszinhok

GabrielH said:


> che i quaderni *stanno* in armadio



I quaderni stanno *nell'*armadio.


----------



## giginho

Da un punto di vista "settentrionale" vi posso dire che noi usiamo "esserci" e non "starci" per indicare la posizione di qualcosa:

In fondo al campo ci sono i terzini (...almeno durante la fase di difensiva...)
Nell'armadio ci sono i quaderni = i quaderni sono nell'armadio-

Usiamo "ci stanno" per indicare che c'è spazio a sufficienza per ospitare l'oggetto in questione: 

Nell'armadio ci stanno i quaderni....nell'armadio c'è spazio per riporre i quaderni.


----------



## bearded

giginho said:


> Usiamo "ci stanno" per indicare che c'è spazio a sufficienza per ospitare l'oggetto in questione:
> Nell'armadio ci stanno i quaderni....nell'armadio c'è spazio per riporre i quaderni


Quello di ''capacità'' è un ulteriore significato di 'starci' che finora non è stato considerato qui, in quanto non c'entra con la questione proposta.  Osservo solo che nel Sud d'Italia la frase potrebbe essere ambigua (ad es. nell'armadio ci stanno 20 quaderni = l'armadio può contenere 20 quaderni vs. in questo momento ci sono 20 quaderni...).


----------



## Olaszinhok

GabrielH said:


> "Bisogna riconoscere che la differenziazione fra una regione e l'altra riguarda anche parole del lessico fondamentale come _essere/stare, avere/tenere, sapere/conoscere, ora/adesso; _per esempio, nell'italiano regionale del Meridione prevalgono i tipi: _Mario sta contento; Luigi tiene fame _(rispetto a: _Mario è contento; Luigi ha fame)."_



Vorrei precisare che parlare solo di Sud Italia in relazione a certi usi del verbo stare è senz'altro riduttivo. Sebbene si sia fuori tema, vi consiglio di leggere il mio post n. 8, non per narcisismo ma perché chiarisce un punto fondamentale. 



GabrielH said:


> "Bisogna riconoscere che la differenziazione fra una regione e l'altra riguarda anche parole del lessico fondamentale come _essere/stare, avere/tenere, sapere/conoscere, ora/adesso; _per esempio, nell'italiano regionale del Meridione prevalgono i tipi: _Mario sta contento; Luigi tiene fame _(rispetto a: _Mario è contento; Luigi ha fame)."_



Gli esempî con _stare e tenere_ sono chiaramente dei meridionalismi. Per quanto concerne gli altri termini sono usati un po' dappertutto, con sfumature leggermente diverse. Per esempio, _ora_ è particolarmente usato in Toscana, ma lo s'impiega un po' ovunque; affermerei la stessa cosa per _sapere e conoscere_.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> Comunque certi usi di "stare" sono comuni anche nel Centro Italia: Roma, Umbria e Marche.
> Non diremmo mai: _oggi sto stanco_, alla spagnola per intenderci, o come direbbe un napoletano, ma _dove state ora_? _Dove sta il libro?_ Sono frasi comuni.


Tutto vero: certi meridionalismi hanno viaggiato verso nord...Ma spero che nel Centro diciate ancora qualche volta _dove siete?/dov'è il libro?_


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Tutto vero: certi meridionalismi hanno viaggiato verso nord...Ma spero che nel Centro diciate ancora qualche volta _dove siete?/dov'è il libro?_



Purtroppo anche certi settentrionalismi  viaggiano rapidamente verso Sud,  basti pensare a _settimana scorsa_ senz'articolo e al  _piuttosto che _dilagante_._ 

Per tornare alla tua domanda, ovvio che lo diciamo, e poi non tutti parlano alla stessa maniera. Tuttavia, l'uso di stare non mi dispiace, sarà che sono un amante dello spagnolo e del portoghese.  Va poi precisato che un conto è il linguaggio colloquiale e un altro quello scritto formale.


----------

